# Police Officer Casey Kohlmeier



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*Casey Kohlmeier*

Pontiac Police Department, Illinois

End of Watch: Wednesday, October 30, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 29
*Tour:* 6 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Incident Date:* 10/30/2013
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Police Officer Casey Kohlmeier and his canine, Draco, were killed when their patrol car was struck by another vehicle on I-55, near mile 201, at approximately 9:30 pm.

Their patrol car was in a median turnaround when another vehicle left the northbound lanes and struck them during a period of heavy rain. Officer Kohlmeier and K9 Draco both suffered fatal injuries in the collision. The driver of the other vehicle survived.

Officer Kohlmeier had served with the Pontiac Police Department for six years and was assigned to the Livingston County Proactive Unit. He is survived by his parents.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief of Police Jim Woolford
Pontiac Police Department
115 W Howard Street
Pontiac, IL 61764

Phone: (815) 844-5148

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21861-police-officer-casey-kohlmeier#ixzz2jJjLkshV


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2013)

R.I.P. Officer Kohlmeier


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Kohlmeier


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

R.I.P officers.

Sent from my Galaxy S3.


----------

